# What do you think?



## loola

I’ve no idea in dpo as I’m all over the place

The blue test showed up in a minute or so but I’m convinced it’s got no colour? 
The second pink showed up in the same time too 

I’ve done a tonne of tests over the last few days and nothing is glaringly obvious they’re all so slight . Am I just looking too hard


----------



## Pne1985

I see them!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ok so first of all them nails are sooooo on point. There stunning hon. 
And second of all honey that line is blue and I see it and i also see it on the pink dye. 
Yay


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see lines!


----------

